# Should I Get The 1500 Hemi???



## rallsfam (Feb 26, 2006)

I have a deal pending right now on ebay for a 1500 dodge ram SLT 4x2 loaded with options. It has the towing package and a 3.92 rear axle ratio...is this enough to pull the 26RS?

Please chime in


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

With HEMI yes IMO good HP and torque, Magnum engine OK.

Where are you from what what kind of hills or mountains are you towing. That means alot more than what engine in some cases.

Bill.


----------



## rallsfam (Feb 26, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> With HEMI yes IMO good HP and torque, Magnum engine OK.
> 
> Where are you from what what kind of hills or mountains are you towing. That means alot more than what engine in some cases.
> 
> ...


Bill,

I am from Virginia, but we like to travel all over...went to Colorado the last summer I was home (2004).


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I would say it should do. May struggle on big hills, but you should be o.k.

Where in VA are you from? Just curious. We have a nice little rally going on in Luray in June. If you are back from the "sandbox" please join us.

Stay low and be safe!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## rallsfam (Feb 26, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> I would say it should do. May struggle on big hills, but you should be o.k.
> 
> Where in VA are you from? Just curious. We have a nice little rally going on in Luray in June. If you are back from the "sandbox" please join us.
> 
> ...


Hi Tim,

We are from Lynchburg. So what are you going to do with your old 21RS???


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

rallsfam said:


> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> > I would say it should do. May struggle on big hills, but you should be o.k.
> ...


Traded it yesterday morning. DW and I both went to school in Radford......

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

That 3.92 will be a killer IMHO.
3.92 is a gas mileage gear and not a towing gear.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome rallsfam to the group
With all the mountains around you
I would lean more towards the hemi but thats just me
like jim said about the gears 3.92 gas milage
Good luck with your choice of TV

Don action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm not sure how much more power the HEMI produces, but a 1500 needs plenty to pull the 26, IMHO. I know others do it, but my 1500 Burb was left wanting when it came to pulling up a hill.

Mark


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

the hemi with a 3.92 rear should be fine for a 26RS, I pull a 29BHS with my chevy 1500 and a 3.42 rear. I would hesitate going mountain climbing, but it seems to pull my TT just fine.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I traded my 1500 just prior to buying my Outback. I'm now looking to go back to a truck but I don't think I'd want to tow my 23RS with a 1500. I could be wrong but I don't think it would be the best choice. Just my opinion... On edit, I must add that I LOVED my 1500. It's my favorite vehicle yet but....


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

My 1500 with the 3.73 has no problems with our 26rs...some big/long hills I can't go the speed I would like, but like everyone here says, don;t worry about getting there fast, just get there safe


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

If I had it to do all over again, and had the opportunity to buy the TV before the TT I would go with the 2500 if I could swing it. I tow the 28rss with a RAM 1500 and I know it is a bit more then the 26rs but you may find that you are lacking with the 1500 and will wish down the road (like I did) that you bought more of a TV.

Good luck with your decesion and I hope to meet up with you down the road sometime.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just traded in my 1500 Ram Quad Cab 4x4 Hemi with 3.92 gear. It towed all day long in the flats at 70 mph and still had passing ability but it did have to get up in the RPM's when we hit the hills. There are a few hills around North Idaho to pull up. My biggest killer was I made a mistake and got it with 20" wheels, that took a thousand pounds off the towing capability.

Needless to say I have NO problems now unless the hill is vertical!! Just got the Mega Cab for the interior room and got it with the Cummins and now boy does this baby pull!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

rallsfam,

I would say you are going to be fine, if the truck has the Hemi. The final drive ratio is not that bad for towing, it's kind of a middle of the road ratio. Also, since it is 4x2, if you did feel the need to go for a lower rear end, the upgrade would be relatively cheap (compared to a 4x4!).

If you are going to be doing alot of towing in the bigger hills (Rockies), you may want a diesel, otherwise you have plenty of grunt.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We just upgraded to a 28RSDS from a 26RS. I have a 1500 GMC with 3.73 gears and it pulled the 26RS really well. However we are in Texas and we do not have many moutains to climb. We have a few hills but most of them did not slow us down. Saftey comes first so it is important that you are comfortable with your set-up. If you feel you need more then find a way to get it done. Your families lives are more important than the money.

We are currently towing the 28RSDS with a 1/2 Ton Suburban and it works well here but I will not be heading to the mountains with it. I feel very comfortable based on where we are likely to travel. If that changes then we will get a new TV.

You are going to have a blast with the 26RS


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Katrina said:


> That 3.92 will be a killer IMHO.
> 3.92 is a gas mileage gear and not a towing gear.
> [snapback]85089[/snapback]​


With all due respect, I couldn't disagree more. 3.92's are excellent gears for towing.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> > That 3.92 will be a killer IMHO.
> ...


CJ, No disrepect intended buddy, no arguments, I consider you my friend.
Are you telling me that if you were ordering a new hemi 1500 truck that you would choose a 3.92 over 4.10 given the load that it would be pulling?

Now with a diesel, I would have no problem with the 3.92 or even a 3.73.
But if buying a new truck, I'd get the best towing gear I could get.
Besides diesel vs. gas, the rear end seems to be the single biggest tow rating factor in like trucks.

Edit: I checked the dodge site, best I can tell....the 4.10 is only available in the Megacab. Interesting.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The 4.10 gear on the 1500 is only available on the Mega Cab but with a SWB Quad cab 4x2 the 3.92 gives the same tow specs as the 4.10 on the 4x2 Mega Cab.

8,750 pounds towing is plenty for the trailer in question but as I said in an earlier post do not get the 20" wheels. The wheel circumference knocks you down a 1000 pounds as the final ration drops to 3.7 with the 20" wheels.


----------



## rallsfam (Feb 26, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> The 4.10 gear on the 1500 is only available on the Mega Cab but with a SWB Quad cab 4x2 the 3.92 gives the same tow specs as the 4.10 on the 4x2 Mega Cab.
> 
> 8,750 pounds towing is plenty for the trailer in question but as I said in an earlier post do not get the 20" wheels. The wheel circumference knocks you down a 1000 pounds as the final ration drops to 3.7 with the 20" wheels.
> [snapback]85357[/snapback]​


I didn't buy the 1500...however, I did buy a brand new 28RSDS!!! YEAH!!! Now I will continue my search for the perfect Dodge Ram 2500 Diesel to pull it with. You can read my other post for more details about the purchase.

Thanks for the great postings!
Bryan


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Katrina said:


> California Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Katrina said:
> ...


No offense taken. Just good friendly debate. That's why I enjoy coming here so much









Back to the topic, most definately 4.10's would be a better option and the one I would choose if given a choice. Actually I did!









However, I would take exception with the thought that 3.92's are a mileage gear and a "killer" to decent towing. Here's my take on various gearing:

3.42's or higher (numerically lower) , well yeah, mileage gears. 3.73's maybe a good combination of mileage and acceptable torque. 3.92's, well now your getting into the realm that leans more toward torque and less towards mileage. 4.10's, now the gloves are off and it's towing time. Mileage be darned. And of course you could go to 4.56's if your just plain nuts and want to pull your camper up steep cliffs as a hobby.

My .02 and maybe worth less


----------

